# Bloody discharge two weeks after kidding



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

One of my doe kidded two weeks ago tomorrow. Second freshening.  Easy labor passed afterbirth within an hour very easy. Not really any discharge after that until yesterday. It's very cold here and it's freezing on her tail,so what may normally drip is staying put. It's fresh blood red,and seems more like what you would see day of and a few days after. Seems like a lot for two weeks after. Otherwise eating drinking poop and pee normal. Good mom,happy camper. Should I be concerned? I did worm her day after and two days ago wormed again for the 10 days follow up worming,used ivermectin and Molly's herbal wormer. This is my first year with this doe. Is there a need to worry?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No need to worry! They can have a fairly wide variety of discharge for weeks after kidding. Unless it was an alarming amount of fresh blood, I think you are A-Okay!


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I just washed one of my does privates with warm soapy water & sprayed some iodine on her & wiped her clean. She just looked sore. I also thought she got hit by the bigger goat. She looked ok.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Agree with Saltey. I had one that had pretty much quit any discharge and weeks later had a fresh bout of it. It's perfectly normal


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very normal for them to have discharge like that. We have does that kidded 4 weeks ago and occasionally I see a little discharge on a couple of them. One of them had a lot of bloody discharge about 2- 2 1/2 weeks after kidding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep she is fine. That is normal.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks so much, I appreciate your advice and time. All seems ok then!


----------

